# Scribus port expired since March



## blackhaz (Sep 24, 2019)

Dear All,

Does anyone know if there's any progress on the Scribus port? It's expired since March because of Qt4, and scribus-devel segfaults without giving a reason. Is there any effort to bring Scribus back into the repository? (Unfortunately, I don't know how to port, I would otherwise try to help.)

Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Sep 24, 2019)

Have you tried asking the maintainer? Or, if you don't get a response from maintainer, try asking on the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## blackhaz (Sep 25, 2019)

Do I just mail him out of the blue? Is it an acceptable practice to e-mail maintainers? Just don't want to cause too much trouble.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 25, 2019)

There is just print/scribus-devel in the tree now, and seems to be updated.


----------



## tingo (Sep 25, 2019)

blackhaz said:


> Do I just mail him out of the blue? Is it an acceptable practice to e-mail maintainers? Just don't want to cause too much trouble.


Sure, why not? A polite message saying something along the lines of "Hello, I see that you are listed as the maintainer of print/scribus, which unfortunately has expired now, due to Qt4 being removed from the ports tree. Do you have any plans to update or re-introduce the port?"
And, if you get an answer (either positive or negative), you can post that to the freebsd-ports mailinglist so everybody else get updated (and hopefully the maintainer won't get too many emails about the port).


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi blackhaz, i have never used Scribus but, if you have the Linux version of the program, most of the time you can run it very well with the Linux emulation layer (see the relevant chapters of the Handbook).

I am currently using Squeak 5.2 for Liunux in FreeBSD all the time (port maintainer does not respond to email). In anoter case I was not able to find a good solution, but it should be an exception: Android Studio.

HTH


----------

